# [wow] CPU zu schwach?



## Thelesea (11. August 2009)

hallo liebe gemeinde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich habe folgenden pc:

Asus M3N78-VM bios 1305
AMD64 X2 4850e
500GB SATA platte
4GB DDR2-800 A-DATA CL4
palit 9500GT 1GB DDR2 ,treiber 190.xxx
windows 7 ultimate 64 bit

meine auflösung ist 1280x720 fenstermodus,sonst kriege ich nichts mit von der welt),1x MS 24 bit,schatten auf niedrig,sonst  alles mittel,wetter im unteren drittel


mein problem ist das in naxx 25 und ulduar 25 die FPS bei den bosskämpfen stark einbrechen bis zur diashow. ich habe meinen CPU in verdacht,da ich oft lese das wow stark cpu limitert ist,würde nen stärkerer CPU (phenom 9600?) starke verbesserung bringen??mich kotzt das ruckeln extrem an -.-

über tipps wäre ich dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf wunsch poste ich auch den dxdiag log 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (11. August 2009)

Naja, weder CPU noch Graka sind wirklich leistungsstark, nur eine neue CPU würde bei der schwachen Graka keinen ausserordentlichen Leistungssprung bringen. Wenn, dann aber einen Phenom II, die sind fürs spielen deutlich besser als Phenom I. So oder so benutzt WoW aber nur 2 Kerne.
Was könntest du denn insgesammt ausgeben?


----------



## Rethelion (11. August 2009)

Der Burner sind deine Komponenten jetzt nicht gerade, aber bis vor knapp einem Jahr musste ich auch mit einem X2 4400+ in WoW auskommen und da kann ich mit dir mitfühlen(wobei es nie richtig geruckelt hat) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am sinnvollsten wäre es deine CPU und danach deine Graka aufzurüsten.
Empfehlen würd ich dir den PhenomII X2 550(http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/a429793.html), der liegt in der selben Preisklasse wie der Phenom 9600, ist aber viel leistungsstärker. Es wäre nur vorher abzuklären ob dein Mainboard den Prozessor auch unterstützt.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (11. August 2009)

ZUerst die Grafikkarte, dann die CPU.

Deine beiden bisherigen Komponenten passen zueinander, , aber mit jeder neueren, leistungsfähigeren Grafikkarte limitiert deine CPU die Leistung.

Daher trotzdem zuerst die Grafikkarte, weil du dann deine CPU zuerst noch voll ausnutzen kannst und die GraKa Reserven hat, die dann danach mit der neuen CPU genutzt werden können,

Das Gelaber vom Phenom I und II ist dabei MÜLL, denn die Dinger unterscheiden sich nicht in der Arbeitsweise, sondern nur was die Herstellung angeht, die Befehlssätze sind selbstverständlich identisch.

Einzig die Stromaufnahme und damit die Wärmeentwicklung sind unterschiedlich, was heißt: die IIer lassen sich effizienter und leiser kühlen.
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere packt dein MB aber eh keine AM3 CPUs, daher beibt dir nur der Phenom I oder ein richtig günstiger 6400er X2.


----------



## Rethelion (11. August 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Das Gelaber vom Phenom I und II ist dabei MÜLL, denn die Dinger unterscheiden sich nicht in der Arbeitsweise, sondern nur was die Herstellung angeht, die Befehlssätze sind selbstverständlich identisch.
> 
> Einzig die Stromaufnahme und damit die Wärmeentwicklung sind unterschiedlich, was heißt: die IIer lassen sich effizienter und leiser kühlen.
> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere packt dein MB aber eh keine AM3 CPUs, daher beibt dir nur der Phenom I oder ein richtig günstiger 6400er X2.




Da ist dein Gelaber schon eher Müll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die beiden Prozessoren bestehen aus komplett verschiedenen Kernen, Agena und Deneb. Wo genau der Unterschied liegt, bis auf die Größe, kann ich nicht sagen aber jedenfalls sind die Denebs leistungsstärker.
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar...assassins_creed
Vergleich doch mal in den obigen Spielebenchmarks die Leistung der PI und PII.

Achja ich hab grad nachgeschaut, laut der Asus-Website unterstützt das Board die AM3 CPUs und somit auch den PhenomII X2 550. Und meiner Meinung nach macht es mehr Sinn als erste die CPU auszutauschen, da diese auch in Desktopanwendungen mehr Leistung bringt und nicht wie die Grafikkarte sich auf Spiele beschränkt. Und WoW profitiert eh mehr von der CPU als der Grafikkarte.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (11. August 2009)

Lies meinen Beitrag lieber noch mal und dann noch mal und am besten noch mal.

Es ging nicht um die Chipstruktur, sondern um die Arbeitsweise, um das, was die CPU an sich "kann" und da die Befehlssätze identisch sind, können sie beide das Gleiche, der eine nur etwas schneller als der andere und er wird nicht ganz so warm.

Eine schnellere CPU merkt er im Alltag eher weniger, da man den Geschwindigkeitszuwachs bei Desktopanwendungen viel weniger spürt, als bei Spielen und da er scheinbar mehr spielt als mit dem Rechner "arbeitet", da lohnt es für ihn eher, wenn er zuerst die Grafikkarte austauscht.


Wenn man also nicht in der Lage ist zu verstehen, dann sollte man sich einfach zurückhalten, aber Typen wie du, das waren schon immer die besten Kunden, denken sie kommen mit nem dicken Zettel und jeder Menge Ahnung in den Laden, aber "Ahnung" ist eben kein Wissen, auch wenn die Kasse dann immer gut klingelt.


----------



## painschkes (11. August 2009)

_Erst CPU dann Graka - ganz klar.

Da die CPU eher was für einen HTPC ist (somit für´s Surfen/geringe Officeanwendungen) wird dir das den größten Leistungsschub für den Anfang bringen.._


----------



## Rethelion (11. August 2009)

Ok dann tuts mir leid dass ich dich falsch verstanden habe. Ich dachte mit


Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Das Gelaber vom Phenom I und II ist dabei MÜLL, denn die Dinger unterscheiden sich nicht in der Arbeitsweise, sondern nur was die Herstellung angeht, die Befehlssätze sind selbstverständlich identisch.


meinst du das der PhenomI genauso schnell wäre wie der PhenomII. Aber ob die Befehlssätze gleich sind oder nicht, ändert doch nichts für Thelesea. Wenn er einen schnelleren Prozessor sucht sollte er zu einem PhenomII greifen.
@Thelesea: Wie EspCap schon gesagt hat, wieviel kannst und willst du ausgeben?



Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Wenn man also nicht in der Lage ist zu verstehen, dann sollte man sich einfach zurückhalten, aber Typen wie du, das waren schon immer die besten Kunden, denken sie kommen mit nem dicken Zettel und jeder Menge Ahnung in den Laden, aber "Ahnung" ist eben kein Wissen, auch wenn die Kasse dann immer gut klingelt.


Hast recht ich bin nicht in der Lage zu verstehen was du mit dieser Aussage meinst. Evtl kannst mir das ja per PM erklären.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (11. August 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Lies meinen Beitrag lieber noch mal und dann noch mal und am besten noch mal.
> 
> Es ging nicht um die Chipstruktur, sondern um die Arbeitsweise, um das, was die CPU an sich "kann" und da die Befehlssätze identisch sind, können sie beide das Gleiche, der eine nur etwas schneller als der andere und er wird nicht ganz so warm.
> 
> ...


Es kann dem "Kunden" doch im Grunde genommen scheiss egal sein, was da verändert wurde, wenn der CPU leiser und schneller als die Vorgängergeneration ist.

Der CPU ist bei dieser Zusammenstellung aber auf jedenfall der limitierende Faktor. Da kannst du sagen was du willst.


@TE: Wie viel kannst/willst du denn Ausgeben?


----------



## Klos1 (11. August 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> ZUerst die Grafikkarte, dann die CPU.
> 
> Deine beiden bisherigen Komponenten passen zueinander, , aber mit jeder neueren, leistungsfähigeren Grafikkarte limitiert deine CPU die Leistung.
> 
> ...



Es gibt Phenom II auch für AM2+ und da dieser mit AM2 mechanisch kompatibel ist, kannst du einen Phenom II auch in AM2-Mainboards stecken. Zumindest in die meisten, nur mit den Nachteil, daß der HTL dann gedrosselt wird. Und AM3-CPU's kann ich auch in ein AM2+ Mainboard stecken, da sie einen DD2-Controller, als auch einen DDR3-Controller haben. Das Mainboard vom TE ist AM3-kompatibel, späterstens nach Biosupdate.

Von daher würde ich an deiner Stelle jetzt auch nicht ganz so laut brüllen.

Und das ein Phenom II weitere Befehlssätze hat, wurde oben doch niemals behauptet. Er sagte, der Phenom II sei deutlich besser fürs Spielen geeignet. Warum, schrieb er mit keinen Wort. Und damit hat er nun mal leider recht, auch wenn der Phenom II nichts neues kann, gegenüber den Phenom I, so hat er zusätzliche Schaltungen spendiert bekommen, er hat eine feinere Fertigungsstruktur bekommen, wodurch die Schaltungen mit weniger Spannung arbeiten und das ganze somit für mehr Takt genutzt werden kann. Außerdem wurde der L3-Cache deutlich erhöht.

Fakt ist, der Phenom II ist schneller, warum ist dem TE doch bestimmt völlig wurst. Es darf bezweifelt werden, ob jemand, der sich hier beraten lässt, überhaupt weiß, was Befehlssätze sind. Während der Phenom I vom Core 2 Duo abgeschlagen war, kommt der Phenom II auf jedenfall wieder ran.

Und du würdest ihm jetzt vorsichtshalber einen 6400 X2 andrehen. 90nm Fertigungsstuktur, eine Performance zum davon laufen bei einen Stromverbrauch, der ebenfalls zum davon laufen ist.

Man merkt ja, daß du Ahnung hast, keine Frage, aber es ist dann doch noch nicht soviel, als das du hier ganz so dick auftragen könntest. Zumindest nicht in dem Thema, in dem sich der Fred gerade bewegt.

Das beste zum zocken, was sich der TE für sein Board kaufen könnte, ist ein Phenom II für AM2+ oder aber auch AM3. Und je nachdem, was er jetzt alles so macht und wie lange er den PC nutzen möchte, wäre dann noch die Überlegung, ob Quad oder Dual. Allerdings würde ich jetzt persönlich auch zuerst die Graka wechseln. Ob Wow jetzt CPU-lastig ist, oder nicht, kann ich nicht sagen. Allerdings glaube ich eher, daß beim TE die Graka ins Straucheln kommt. 

Denn eine 9500 GT taugt halt rein garnichts. Auf der anderen Seite wurde mir aber auch kürzlich von einen Besitzer einer 9400 berichtet, daß bei ihm Wow sehr gut läuft. Da war die CPU allerdings sehr viel stärker. Vielleicht ist Wow ja dann doch CPU-lastig, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Thelesea (11. August 2009)

danke für die vielen,reichhaltigen antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die 9500GT habe ich erst geschenkt gekriegt,hatte vorher ne 7650gs,und jetzt sehe ich sogar die feinen muster der void zones bei kel beim naxx 10er farmraid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit dem system habe ich sogar gestern den heigan dance überlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die kleinen symbole übern kopf wie z.b. LnL oder schurkenhandel sind ja mal knuffig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich denke die grafikkarte bringt genug power für wow,spiele ja nichts anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nen quadcore macht bei der graka auch sinn,weil ich ja nicht erwarte in dalaran dadurch 300000000000000000000000+ FPS zu kriegen,sondern bei 4 kernen kriegt 7 1x,wow 2x und andere anwendungen auch 1x nen kern und so bin ich nicht so limitiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der phenom1 kostet bei uns als BE BOX nur 83 euro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und der AMD Box lüfter ist beim 4850e schön leise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (11. August 2009)

Musst du selbst wissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde wenn dann gleich Nägel mit Köpfen machen und einen http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a389214.html holen. Aber wenn du meinst, der Phenom I tut es für dich, dann hole dir den. Meiner Meinung nach ein Fehler, aber wie gesagt, du musst es selbst wissen.


----------



## Yaggoth (11. August 2009)

Thelesea schrieb:


> ich denke die grafikkarte bringt genug power für wow,spiele ja nichts anderes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja eine richtige Beratung fällt schwer wenn nicht klar ist:
1. Wieviel Geld du ausgeben willst
2. wie lange die Konfiguration halten muss bis du wieder neues Geld investieren kannst
3. wie kurzfristig du etwas ändern musst

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass wenn du nun die 83€ ausgibst, du einen Fehler begehst. Selbst wenn du sagst, du benötigst deinen Rechner "nur" für WoW stellt sich die Frage wie lange er mit diesem kleinen upgrade noch hält... bis zum nächsten Content-Patch (bei dem womöglich und gar nicht mal unwahrscheinlich wieder neue Grafikelemente durch die jetzt schon total überforderte Engine gequetscht werden)? Wenn du z.B. gegen Weihnachten etwas flüssiger bist kannst du dich mit 2 oder drei neuen Teilen wesentlich zukunftssicherer (im Bezug auch auf WoW) aufstellen. In dem Fall wären die 83€ für die Tonne...


----------



## Thelesea (11. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Musst du selbst wissen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nicht nur meine cpu ist limitiert wenn du verstehst,weil mein geld wächst leider nicht auf bäumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und der 6000+ X2 wäre auch nur 15-20 euro günstiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (11. August 2009)

Jo, versteh ich schon. Das tut es bei mir leider auch nicht. Welchen Phenom I hast du denn im Auge? Wie wäre es denn mit dem hier:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a399921.html der ist auch sehr fein und wenn du bei Mindfactory in der Nacht bestellst und per Vorkasse bezahlst, dann gibt es ab 100 Euro Bestellwert auch keine Versandkosten mehr. Oder auch zu teuer?


----------



## Thelesea (11. August 2009)

da ich mir eigentlich ne neue sata platte zulegen wollte die maxx 70 kostet,sind die 83 euro schon schmerzgrenze für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schon blöd -.-


----------



## Rethelion (11. August 2009)

Thelesea schrieb:


> da ich mir eigentlich ne neue sata platte zulegen wollte die maxx 70 kostet,sind die 83 euro schon schmerzgrenze für mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Würd dir dann eher empfehlen von dem Quadcore wegzugehen auf einen Tripple oder Dual.
Der X3 720 oder X2 550 sind P/L-mässig Hammer und bringen auch genügend Leistung mit. WoW unterstützt eh nur Dualcore und andere Anwendungen können immer noch im Hintergrund laufen.
Schau dir mal die Benchmarks aus meiner Antwort weiter oben an, da hängt der X2 550 den PhenomI 9950 ab.

Wie die Boxed-Lüfter des PhenomI sind kann ich dir nicht sagen und ich weiss auch nicht was du als leise empfindest, aber z.B. der Boxed vom X2 550 ist alles andere als leise und kühlt auf höchster Stufe die CPU auf ungefähr 43°C^^


----------



## Klos1 (11. August 2009)

Was willst du denn für eine Platte haben? Hier würde eine gute 500 GB Platte 48 Euro kosten: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php...ls/info/p427123

oder die:

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php...ls/info/p149734


----------



## Thelesea (11. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Was willst du denn für eine Platte haben? Hier würde eine gute 500 GB Platte 48 Euro kosten: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php...ls/info/p427123
> 
> oder die:
> 
> http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php...ls/info/p149734



dachte an so ein terrabyte,habe nämlich nur noch 113GB frei,aber die cpu würde mein spielerlebnis verbessern,und ich kann mir nächsten monat nur eins von beiden leisten erstmal.......


----------



## Klos1 (11. August 2009)

mmh...die Entscheidung liegt natürlich bei dir. Ich persönlich würde die Festplatte nach hinten schieben und den Phenom II 720 ordern. Und dann vielleicht nur ne 500 GB nehmen. Ich habe ja keine Ahnung, was du an Daten auf die Platten schaufelst, aber denkst du nicht, daß du mit 500 GB auch wieder ne Weile bedient bist?


----------



## Rethelion (11. August 2009)

Du könntest auch einfach deine Festplatte ausmisten, dann brauchst du keine neue kaufen.
Bei mir hat sich über die Monate auch viel Müll gesammlt, zig Programme installiert, die ich nicht mehr benutze und alles doppelt und dreifach abgespeichert und gesichert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Màgûsmêrlín (11. August 2009)

Der Rechner ist OK Was dich Bremmst ist dein Windows 7 !

Installiere Vista XP klaut dir einen GB Ram da es nur 3 Erkennt....

Windows 7 ist noch in der Beta ( Pre Release ) Das hat noch Schwächen und funktionier nicht einwandfrei !

Hoffe Ich konnte dir Helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (11. August 2009)

Màgûsmêrlín schrieb:


> Der Rechner ist OK Was dich Bremmst ist dein Windows 7 !
> 
> Installiere Vista XP klaut dir einen GB Ram da es nur 3 Erkennt....
> 
> ...



Kannst du das aus eigenen Erfahrungen belegen, daß Wow mit Win7 aktuell noch langsammer läuft, als auf Vista?


----------



## Falathrim (11. August 2009)

Màgûsmêrlín schrieb:


> Der Rechner ist OK Was dich Bremmst ist dein Windows 7 !
> 
> Installiere Vista XP klaut dir einen GB Ram da es nur 3 Erkennt....
> 
> ...


Sämtliche Tests, die ich bisher so von Win7 gelesen habe, belegen dass sich Windows 7 und Vista in so gut wie allen Belangen ebenbürtig sind (7 basiert ja auch auf Vista)...beim Booten, beim Laden von Spielen und anderem nehmen die sich im 95% der Fälle nichts...erwiesenermaßen (:


----------



## Yaggoth (11. August 2009)

Màgûsmêrlín schrieb:


> Der Rechner ist OK Was dich Bremmst ist dein Windows 7 !
> ...




Mhm, ich will nicht zu voreilig sein... trotzdem kommt bei mir immer wieder "Troll" blinkend auf dem Bildschirm, wenn ich solche Nicks lese... 
Bislang habe ich nichts negatives über die Kompatibilität von win7 und wow lesen können, geschweige denn die Performance. 
Daher: Wenn der TE noch XP irgendwo rumfliegen hat, könnte er es testen, aber extra für den (in meinen Augen eh sinnfreien Versuch) sich ein nunmehr wirklich altes Betriebssystem zu kaufen macht gar keinen Sinn.


----------



## Falathrim (11. August 2009)

Leute haltet euch BITTE mit den ewigen Trollbezeichnungen zurück! Wenn jemand eine falsche Meinung vertritt, wird sie widerlegt oder korrigiert, aber die Person nicht gleich von 4 Personen lächerlich gemacht!

Ist ja bald nicht mehr zum aushalten hier, wo ist die Bodenständigkeit des "niveauvollsten Bereiches" des Buffedforums hin verschwunden?

EDIT: Danke an den Mod fürs entfernen vom Spam (:


----------



## Soramac (11. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Leute haltet euch BITTE mit den ewigen Trollbezeichnungen zurück! Wenn jemand eine falsche Meinung vertritt, wird sie widerlegt oder korrigiert, aber die Person nicht gleich von 4 Personen lächerlich gemacht!
> 
> Ist ja bald nicht mehr zum aushalten hier, wo ist die Bodenständigkeit des "niveauvollsten Bereiches" des Buffedforums hin verschwunden?




Nunja, hier im Forum gehts um keinen IP-Bann, sprich: Du kannst wieder ein neuen Account machen und weiter trollen, ansatt wie im WoW-Forum, wo dein Account gesperrt ist ohne 13 Euro im Monat, darfste da nicht posten.


----------



## Independent (11. August 2009)

Diese ganze Trollscheiße geht mir sowieso mächtig aufn Wecker. Is das IN? Soll das lustig sein?


----------



## Eysenbeiss (11. August 2009)

Thelesea schrieb:


> danke für die vielen,reichhaltigen antworten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Idee mit den Kernen ist gut, aber dir ist schon klar, das du das für jede Anwendung einzeln festlegen musst und bei XP sogar jedes Mal neu ?
Sollte jemand ein Tool kennen, dass das automatisch erledigt, dann bitte hier posten, denn alle bisherigen Ansätze waren für den Eimer.

Viel Spaß damit, macht ne Menge Arbeit ;-)


@ Klos: entscheidend ist der Konsens ;-)  ich hab auch keinen 6400er "empfohlen", sondern extra dazu geschrieben "einen richtig günstigen", denn natürlich verbrät der im Vergleich zu den Pheneoms mehr thermische Leistung, aber er ist eben auch deutlich günstiger zu bekommen !

@ Magusmerlin: Kinderkacke, wenn man schon was von 3 GB und verschenktem Speicher labert, dann auch mit den richtigen Erklärungen.
Es gibt sogar ein XP, das mit mehr als 3,25 GB arbeiten kann, nämlich ein 64.bittiges, das man aber nicht einfach in jedem Laden kaufen kann.

Ansonsten geht es darum, dass nur die 64-bittigen OS' mehr als die omniösen 3,25 GB direkt verwalten können, was aber _nicht_ heißt, das verschiedene Anwendungen nicht trotzdem auf den Rest zugreifen können.

Windows 7 ist VISTA nur vom grundsätzlichen System her ähnlich und baut darauf auf, schluckt aber bei weitem nicht so viel Leistung und ist insgesamt um einiges schneller.

Ja, kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, denn es läuft bei mir gerade jetzt parallel auf einem zweiten Rechner und WoW hat darauf nur 2 bis 6 FpS weniger als auf dem Rechner hier, auf dem XP läuft, bei identischen Einstellungen der Details.

Vista hatte im direkten Vergleich 10 bis 15 FpS weniger, wobei das nicht allgemeingültig ist, denn ich hab auch an System gesessen, bei denen anähernd die gleiche Leistung heraus gekommen ist, an einem High End System gab es sogar keinen nennenswerten Unterschied.

So, noch mal an den TE: wenn du mit der Grafikqualität zufrieden bist, dann ist natürlich die CPU erste Wahl, eine neue Festplatte bringt dir vermutlich nicht so sehr viel, selbst wenn du bis jetzt eine PATA-Platte hast, denn wenn man die Platten "vergammeln" lässt, sprich: sie nicht wenigstens ab und zu defragmentiert, dann dauert es beim Laden und Speichern eben ;-)

Sei dir bei der CPU nur darüber im Klaren, das es noch _sehr_ wenige Anwednungen gibt, die von mehr als einem Kern profitieren und die Kerne zuzuordnen macht Arbeit, wie schon erwähnt.
Beim Surfen z. B. spürst du effektiv keinen Unterschied zwischen 2 und 4 Kernen, das kann ich dir aus Erfahrung garantieren.


----------



## Klos1 (11. August 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> @ Klos: entscheidend ist der Konsens ;-)  ich hab auch keinen 6400er "empfohlen", sondern extra dazu geschrieben "einen richtig günstigen", denn natürlich verbrät der im Vergleich zu den Pheneoms mehr thermische Leistung, aber er ist eben auch deutlich günstiger zu bekommen !



Punkt 1: Ich habe keinen Plan, was Konsens bedeutet und beabsichtige nicht, es zu googeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Punkt 2: Ich würde trotzdem nen Phenom II nehmen. Muss ja kein Quad sein. Der hier für ca. 80 Pflocken taugt auch: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a429793.html

und viel billiger wird es auch mit nen alten X2 nicht.

P.S. bestimmt meintest du nicht Konsens, sondern Nonsens und hast dich nur verschrieben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das N liegt ja nur unweit des K.


----------



## Soramac (11. August 2009)

World of Warcraft unterstützt sowieso kein Quad-Core.


----------



## Thelesea (11. August 2009)

danke für die rege beteiligung,aber mein board unterstützt nur AM2+,darum werden wohl die phenomII leider ausscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (11. August 2009)

Der Großteil der AM2+-Mainboards supportet AM3, ausserdem gibt es auch Phenom II für AM2+ (Phenom II 920/940 BE etc.)


----------



## Rethelion (11. August 2009)

Thelesea schrieb:


> danke für die rege beteiligung,aber mein board unterstützt nur AM2+,darum werden wohl die phenomII leider ausscheiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie ich dir bereits auf Seite1 geschrieben habe unterstützt dein Board AM3-CPUs; evtl musst du nur vorher ein BIOS-Update machen.

Quelle siehe Asus-Website:http://event.asus.com/mb/AM3_CPU_Support/


----------



## Klos1 (11. August 2009)

dein Board: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a344159.html

Wie du lesen kannst, ist es AM3-kompatibel. Du wirst bestimmt ein Biosupdate brauchen, aber es ist kompatibel.


----------



## Thelesea (11. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> dein Board: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a344159.html
> 
> Wie du lesen kannst, ist es AM3-kompatibel. Du wirst bestimmt ein Biosupdate brauchen, aber es ist kompatibel.



ich  habe das aktuellste bios drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn auch AM3 cpus gehen dann wäre vielleicht auch nen AthlonII X2 250 mit 2x3,1GHz vielleichtsinnvoll,weiil  es sollte möglichst günstig sein


----------



## Rethelion (11. August 2009)

Thelesea schrieb:


> ich  habe das aktuellste bios drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Problem beim Athlon is nur das er keinen L3-Cache hat, der doch viel bringt. Das könnte die Leistung aber auch max. 10-20% verschlechtern, denk ich.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (12. August 2009)

Thelesea schrieb:


> ich  habe das aktuellste bios drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Würde ich dir empfehlen, investier den etwaigen Aufpreis zu nem Quadcore lieber in die Grafikkarte.



Und Rethelion, lass es endlich, das mit dem L3 Chache hast du auch nicht richtig kapiert, wozu der da ist und warum das Nichtvorhandensein kein Nachteil sein muss, denn es kommt dabei auf die gesamte CPU-Architektur an und es sind ganz sicher keine 10 bis 20 Prozent.


----------



## Thelesea (12. August 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Würde ich dir empfehlen, investier den etwaigen Aufpreis zu nem Quadcore lieber in die Grafikkarte.
> 
> 
> 
> Und Rethelion, lass es endlich, das mit dem L3 Chache hast du auch nicht richtig kapiert, wozu der da ist und warum das Nichtvorhandensein kein Nachteil sein muss, denn es kommt dabei auf die gesamte CPU-Architektur an und es sind ganz sicher keine 10 bis 20 Prozent.



ich denke die grafikkarte ist ok,weil 1280x720 mit meinen einstellungen geht ja gut in naxx und ulduar 10er,bloß die 25er werden heftig abkacken wegen der CPU,weil grafikkarte ist wenn man multisampling und schatten auslässt zu vernachlässigen in meinen augen.


----------



## Rethelion (12. August 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Und Rethelion, lass es endlich, das mit dem L3 Chache hast du auch nicht richtig kapiert, wozu der da ist und warum das Nichtvorhandensein kein Nachteil sein muss, denn es kommt dabei auf die gesamte CPU-Architektur an und es sind ganz sicher keine 10 bis 20 Prozent.



Langsam nervst du mich aber. Anstatt mir Dummheit zu unterstellen könntest du mal was sinnvolles machen und erklären was du überhaupt meinst.
Da kann ich auch zum Media Markt gehen und mir irgendwelche unbegründeten Aussagen an den Kopf werfen lassen.
Dass sich der fehlende L3-Cache nachteilig auswirkt ist einfach Fakt und wurde in vielen Tests bewiesen(verlinken werd ich sie nicht nochmal). Es interessiert auch nur die Leistung die ein Prozessor bringt und es interessiertn niemanden welche Befehlssätze er hat oder was der Cache macht.
Die 20% waren zwar etwas übertrieben von mir, aber in die Richtung geht es schon.
In Desktop Anwendungen fällt das zwar nicht auf, aber in Spielen macht sich das schon bemerkbar. 

Aber bitte schreib mir eine PM, da das ganze rein gar nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat.

@TE: Die 20€ Aufpreis würde ich mir schon leisten; wenn dir der Phenom aber nicht soviel wert ist dann greif eben zu dem Athlon. Einen Geschwindigkeitsschub wirst du so oder so merken.


----------



## Klos1 (12. August 2009)

Also, insgesamt stimmt es natürlich, daß der 3-Stufen-Cache speziell für das native Quadcore-Design eines Phenom I entworfen wurde, bzw. beim Phenom II dann übernommen wurde, mal von der Tatsache abgesehen, daß man den L3-Cache aufgeblasen hat und das ganze auch von der Performance her optimiert wurde.

Während ein Phenom II ja eigentlich als Quad angedacht war und ein Phenom II 550 eigentlich auch ein Quad ist, bei dem nur zwei Kerne deaktiviert wurden, kann man jetzt natürlich richtigerweise behaupten, daß die Cache-Architektur für diesen nicht speziell entwickelt wurde. Könnte gut sein, daß sich AMD bei der Einwicklung des Phenom I noch nicht mal im Klaren darüber war, daß sie später auch Phenoms als Triple oder Dual verkaufen, in dem sie einfach Kerne deaktivieren.

Aber egal, wie dem auch sei. Obwohl der 3-Stufen-Cache für den nativen Quad entwickelt wurde und ein richtiger Dual in Form von X2 250 die herkömmliche Cache-Architektur mit 2x1 MB L2-Cache aufweist, ist ein Phenom II 550 in den meisten Fällen bei etwa gleichen Takt einen X2 250 überlegen.

Und wenn man sich die Benchmarks so ansieht, dann erstreckt sich das von einer seltenst gegebenen Unterlegenheit von ein paar Prozent, bis über ein gesundes Mittel von 10-15% und aber auch in einigen Fällen annährend an die 20% Performancesteigerung. Ob das nun mehr an den 100 Mhz Takt liegt, oder vielleicht doch mehr an der Tatsache, daß es auch beim Dual nicht schlecht ist, wenn sich beide Kerne noch zusätzlich einen L3-Cache teilen, sei mal dahingestellt und wird dem TE auch wurst sein. Der Phenom II 550 ist unterm Strich halt ein gutes Stück schneller.


----------



## Thelesea (13. August 2009)

danke für eure rege beteiligung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 würde denn nen athlon 2 X2 250 für wow reichen oder sollte ich ne nummer größer ansetzen???will nur wow spielen und duke nukem 3D HRP und deus ex 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (13. August 2009)

Der reicht immo für fast alles und für Wow schon zweimal. Gibt nur ganz wenige Ausnahmen, wo es etwas mehr sein dürfte.


----------

